# HELP ME!!!! Anyone know what this means????



## tintin (Aug 28, 2004)

i have a Radeon 9800XT 256mb about 5 months (pre-installed in my new computer) and while running ati tool i get this message saying
"Init of findMax: subsequent images are different. Please report this bug"
Does anyone know what its on about?? My card has always had a slight checkerboard effect on certain light sources within games but Dell are a little reluctant to change it even though its still under warranty saying its down to the games not the card!

Have i got a case??

Thanks for all your help in advance!!!


----------



## tintin (Aug 28, 2004)

anyone????


----------



## foreignkid (Aug 28, 2004)

This means that the card is slightly unstable at the clocks it is running at right now. For stability, you might need to try better cooling or a lower clock on the card to get rid of the checkerboard.

Personally, I would call dell or whoever made it over and over until i got them to replace the card. For that much money, I would want a fully functional card.


----------

